# what city should be considered the city of the future



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

i hope shanghai can become a 50 million super morden city in future


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

In the future we will return to a more classic town planning, so maybe Paris, London or Vienna.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

I would hope to see an early 20th century version of a US city in the future


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

the spliff fairy said:


> Im really not hearing NYC as having _that_ green credentials. Im sure it does have some, but like any other big city it's size from other famously 'eco-friendly' metropolises like Tokyo or London, it's unavoidable that it has a huge polluting effect - less so than other burb heavy, low density cities but still huge nonetheless, and a far cry from more sustainable cities like say, Curitiba (75% public transport, 70% waste recycled, 16 parks, 14 forests, an extra 1.5 million trees planted by roadsides) or Vancouver (99% renewable energy), or Copenhagen (one third commute by bike, worlds highest wind power percentage).


I am not sure how NYC compares with Curitba or Copenhagen per say, but so far the city compared with before has made some enormous stides in reducing it's carbon footprint from introducing segregated bike paths and implementing a bike share program, to having the largest hybrid taxi fleet of any city in North America, and being a leader in the construction of green buildings. As far as power generation is concerned they are even building one of the first tidal power plants in the US and are planning to install wind turbines on top of the Fresh Kills landfill.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

diablo234 said:


> I am not sure how NYC compares with Curitba or Copenhagen per say, but so far the city compared with before has made some enormous stides in reducing it's carbon footprint from introducing segregated bike paths and implementing a bike share program, to having the largest hybrid taxi fleet of any city in North America, and being a leader in the construction of green buildings. As far as power generation is concerned they are even building one of the first tidal power plants in the US and are planning to install wind turbines on top of the Fresh Kills landfill.


It's a step, given the size, population and tourism, which makes it very difficult to lower emissions. As for green buildings can you elaborate a bit more about it? I'll like to know more.

Cheers from here :cheers:.


----------



## gotin (Nov 30, 2011)

Guys, these cities you are talking about, they all look really awsome. But the city of the future depends on the "trend". Some will say it has to be eco-city, other will say it must have spectacular skyscrapers. Third will say it must be automated with robots, and stuff like that.


----------



## datoriprogram (Sep 21, 2009)

Dubai is far from the city of the future. New skyscrapers is all its got - the laws and mindset are far from modern and futuristic. 

In terms of big cities I would go with Singapore. But I can come up with a bunch of smaller cities which are far more modern.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Heludin said:


> It's a step, given the size, population and tourism, which makes it very difficult to lower emissions. As for green buildings can you elaborate a bit more about it? I'll like to know more.
> 
> Cheers from here :cheers:.


Well several new buildings such as 7 World Trade Center have features such as computer-controlled heating and lighting and it even recycles rainwater for uses such as in toilets, for cooling the building, and for irrigation. Also according to the United States Green Building Council, over 3,000 new green apartments in New York City have been built since 2001. 

Taking the LEED in New York’s Green Real Estate Seminar Set for June 8 


In addition to some of the other things I mentioned earlier, green roofs are becoming more and more popular in NYC (and other cities), and there are even green roof initiatives put into place by Mayor Bloomburg which gives building owners incentives to install one which helps reduce rainwater runoff.










*NYC Mayor Bloomberg Announces Green Roof Initiative*



datoriprogram said:


> Dubai is far from the city of the future. New skyscrapers is all its got - the laws and mindset are far from modern and futuristic.


It is also pretty far from sustainable from an environmental viewpoint when you consider it's carbon footprint and water shortages. 

*Business Benchmark Online: UAE carbon footprint 4 times global average*

*Emirates 24/7: UAE, Kuwait, Oman face acute water scarcity*


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^Sure but for all these advances these kinds of thing are already ubiquitous in new builds in Europe, not one out of many. Germany for example has put in laws that all flat roofed buildings become green roofed, the fleets of buses across the continent are hydrogen already, and biking is now the fastest growing form of transport (after public transport of course) with almost all major cities offering free bikes, Germany and Spain separately produce more solar power than the US. London is currently completing the worlds largest wind farm across the waters of SE England, has its daily $16 congestion charge for driving into the centre, has the smallest living space in Europe, is one third parkland, and has a protected Green Belt surrounding it to prevent mass suburbanisation. -Despite all this there's still far, far to go before even approaching places like Copenhagen, Amsterdam etc.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

gotin said:


> Guys, these cities you are talking about, they all look really awsome. But the city of the future depends on the *"trend".* Some will say it has to be eco-city, other will say it must have spectacular skyscrapers. Third will say it must be automated with robots, and stuff like that.


So what's the trend? Many of us have different views about defining "futuristic", maybe we're not even ready for the future :lol: .



datoriprogram said:


> Dubai is far from the city of the future. New skyscrapers is all its got - the laws and *mindset* are far from modern and futuristic.
> 
> In terms of big cities I would go with Singapore. But I can come up with a bunch of smaller cities which are far more modern.


Mindset is a key word, but how can we prove any other form of culture will be the right one? If we're talking about freedom, then we have to ask ourselves, what is freedom? If religious freedom means a person should have the ability to worship his God according to his beliefs without government interference or harrasment from other people, what about those aspects where 40 slashes is the punishment for a criminal act, coersing woman to live with a man they don't love, fixing underage girls's marriages? Are we ready to tolerate those practices in the name of "freedom", how can we bend their beliefs to fit into "our society" without causing a revolution for impossing our culture?



diablo234 said:


> Well several new buildings such as 7 World Trade Center have features such as computer-controlled heating and lighting and it even recycles rainwater for uses such as in toilets, for cooling the building, and for irrigation. Also according to the United States Green Building Council, over 3,000 new green apartments in New York City have been built since 2001.
> 
> Taking the LEED in New York’s Green Real Estate Seminar Set for June 8
> 
> ...


Thanks I didn't know they were that far into the program.

Best regards everyone.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Should a city of the future be in terms of enviromental issues totally aimed to beat any other city regarding enviroment protection? If so, we are going to have a very narrow path, solar powered buildings should be part of the city as a rule in urban planing, such as this one in Baoding(Baoding is nowhere near futuristic in any terms, I took those examples just to make my point):











And self powered signs reducing its dependence on regional power plants









The city also have solar powered public ilumination, now I don't know what are the complications related to solar cells, disposal, recycling? don't know.

We should also discuss what are the implications of powering the city from nuclear, charcoal, wind turbines or hydropowered plants.


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

well, city of the future imo must be the one which would encourage its people to be less dependent on their cars, must have a balanced environment like you can find more than 5 green public spaces within their city, extremely low or zero crime rate, offers hassle-free public transport options from brt to hsr, properly maintained utilities and waste disposal/recycling facilities, implements green initiatives in construction, design & planning, and must have a diverse economy.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Dubai and Manila


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

masdar city is amazing


----------

